# Galliani al termine della cena con Gancikoff e Montella.



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Adriano Galliani, intervistato da Peppe Di Stefano al termine della cena con Gancikoff e Montella:"Se io e Nicholas abbiamo parlato di mercato? No, abbiamo parlato di vari tipi spaghetti (ride, NDR) Il mercato? Vediamo vediamo..La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?" 
Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata per cui è certamente una presenza importante".


VIDEO QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ncikoff-e-montella-vt38241-2.html#post1004859


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Dio mio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

meglio così ragazzi meglio così....se iniziava a dire nomi di bidoni e 99% a mezzo era moooolto peggio....che se ne stia zitto e speriamo che la natura acceleri il suo corso...


----------



## VonVittel (5 Luglio 2016)

Oh no. Il gastronauta


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ahahaha il Condor


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Stanlio e Ollio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

C'è anche da dire però che a domanda del giornalista che chiedeva: giocatori funzionali al progetto si dice in questi casi, il bel gioco...
E gallianone ha risposto: sisi assolutamente, bene, bene...
Chissà che sia la volta buona


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire però che a domanda del giornalista che chiedeva: giocatori funzionali al progetto si dice in questi casi, il bel gioco...
> E gallianone ha risposto: sisi assolutamente, bene, bene...
> Chissà che sia la volta buona



Stava trollando il buon Peppe...

Mi sa che era anche abbastanza ubriaco.


----------



## medjai (5 Luglio 2016)

Dopo la cesione, ci mancherà un po il condor e queste risatte


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Luglio 2016)

Almeno adesso abbiamo la certezza: cessione ufficiale! Non lo avrebbero fatto partecipare a una cena dove si discutono strategie segrete se non fosse ormai un dirigente a tutti gli effetti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stava trollando il buon Peppe...
> 
> Mi sa che era anche abbastanza ubriaco.



Ahahah...che simpaticone Adriano


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

Ma come? Non eravate tutti convinti non ci fosse?


Chissà se Di Stefano sa scrivere Gancikoff, se impara da Di Marzio no di sicuro


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanlio e Ollio...



Aglio e Olio.. Manca solo peperoncino e tornano per la spaghettata


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Luglio 2016)

*"La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?" 
Galliani:"Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata percui è certamente una presenza importante"*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> *"La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Galliani:"Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata percui è certamente una presenza importante"*



ooooooooohhhhhhh...finalmente un pò di trasparenza cristo santo...almeno anche qui sul forum ci calmiamo un po'....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> *"La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Galliani:"Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata percui è certamente una presenza importante"*



Il nostro AD


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> *"La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Galliani:"Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata percui è certamente una presenza importante"*



Qui il video intero dell'intervista:


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Io sarei andato a massacrare di domande Ganchikoff


----------



## Serginho (5 Luglio 2016)

Ah quindi Gancicoso c'era, meno male sicuramente e' positiva la notizia messa cosi


----------



## Albijol (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Qui il video intero dell'intervista:



Ammazza se stava brillo il gastronauta


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io sarei andato a massacrare di domande Ganchikoff



Sì, non l'hanno manco inquadrato...tutti attratti dal condor


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Qui il video intero dell'intervista:



ma solo a me fanno preoccupare queste dichiarazioni?? E questo da quando in qua parla della trattativa? sembra sicurissimo di rimanere in sella per molto, molto tempo.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (5 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto secondo me hanno firmato da un pezzo e stanno aspettando solo berlusconi che esca dall ospedale x fare l annuncio


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Sto Gancikoff è trattato da tutti come un pupazzo.

Mah, vedremo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> A questo punto secondo me hanno firmato da un pezzo e stanno aspettando solo berlusconi che esca dall ospedale x fare l annuncio



concordo....figurati se firmavano con il demente in ospedale....li mortacci sua....dovrà uscirne da eroe mondiale....non oso immaginare i lecchini cosa scriveranno nelle settimane post firma


----------



## marcokaka (5 Luglio 2016)

Anche a me preoccupa il fatto che in questo video Gancikoff sembra lo scolaretto di Galliani, spero che sia così solo perchè per adesso ufficialmente Gancikoff non è parte della società Ac Milan...


----------



## kakaoo1981 (5 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Anche a me preoccupa il fatto che in questo video Gancikoff sembra lo scolaretto di Galliani, spero che sia così solo perchè per adesso ufficialmente Gancikoff non è parte della società Ac Milan...


Sino a quando nn ci sarà l annuncio non potrà proferire parola con la stampa


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Anche a me preoccupa il fatto che in questo video Gancikoff sembra lo scolaretto di Galliani, spero che sia così solo perchè per adesso ufficialmente Gancikoff non è parte della società Ac Milan...



Ma è ovvio che Gancikoff sarà il burattino di Galliani, figurarsi se questo qui capisce di calcio, che dramma.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Anche a me preoccupa il fatto che in questo video Gancikoff sembra lo scolaretto di Galliani, spero che sia così solo perchè per adesso ufficialmente Gancikoff non è parte della società Ac Milan...



Penso proprio che lo sia..."sta imparando il mestiere"...ma seppur stia imparando mi pare che le "direttive" che impartisce siano molto interessanti...fossero veri i nomi che si leggono, sarebbe tutto molto intrigante...apparte 2-3 soliti noti vedo con piacere nomi nuovi e lontani dagli standard gallianeschi...ma questo lo sapremo solo piu avanti...sono solo impressioni


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Qui il video intero dell'intervista:



quest'altro come il padrone certe volte sembra essere veramente suonato forte


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Anche a me preoccupa il fatto che in questo video Gancikoff sembra lo scolaretto di Galliani, spero che sia così solo perchè per adesso ufficialmente Gancikoff non è parte della società Ac Milan...



Lo ha chiamato "Uè, Nicholas"

Mancava solo che gli facesse anche il fischio da pecoraro....


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> *"La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Galliani:"Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata percui è certamente una presenza importante"*



Godicchio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

Importantissima la presenza di Gancikoff. Ho iniziato a temere che il vertice fosse una roba a due tra il condor e Montella; in quel caso sarebbero venuti fuori al 100% i vari Vazcess e Pavosterco.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Luglio 2016)

I fatti sono questi:
1. Cena con Montella Galliani e Gancikoff
2. "Abbiamo parlato di spaghetti e Ramen" ovvio riferimento ala cessione
3. "Trattativa ben avviata" ufficializzazione sulla cessione


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Luglio 2016)

bene per la presenza di gancikoff. 

di quello che ha detto il pelatone invece frega niente, se le goda queste uscite perché probabilmente saranno le ultime.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, intervistato da Peppe Di Stefano al termine della cena con Gancikoff e Montella:"Se io e Nicholas abbiamo parlato di mercato? No, abbiamo parlato di vari tipi spaghetti (ride, NDR) Il mercato? Vediamo vediamo..La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata per cui è certamente una presenza importante".
> 
> 
> VIDEO QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ncikoff-e-montella-vt38241-2.html#post1004859





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Importantissima la presenza di Gancikoff. Ho iniziato a temere che il vertice fosse una roba a due tra il condor e Montella; in quel caso sarebbero venuti fuori al 100% i vari Vazcess e Pavosterco.





Questi allenatori sempre circondati da capre, calcisticamente parlando. Sto pensando ad uno come Guardiola, o meglio uno come Bielsa o van Gaal, a cena con Galliani e Gancikoff.
Magari Gancikoff sorprenderà tutti per le sue conoscenze, ma io seguo il maestro Cruyff  , ci vuole gente che ha giocato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Questi allenatori sempre circondati da capre, calcisticamente parlando. Sto pensando ad uno come Guardiola, o meglio uno come Bielsa o van Gaal, a cena con Galliani e Gancikoff.
> Magari Gancikoff sorprenderà tutti per le sue conoscenze, ma io seguo il maestro Cruyff  , ci vuole gente che ha giocato.


Gran maestro Cruyff  ma io spero che Gancikoff non sia solo, o meglio, venga suggerito da dietro le quinte (?).


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Scusa ragazzi ma non sopporto questo maledetto.


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Questi allenatori sempre circondati da capre, calcisticamente parlando. Sto pensando ad uno come Guardiola, o meglio uno come Bielsa o van Gaal, a cena con Galliani e Gancikoff.
> Magari Gancikoff sorprenderà tutti per le sue conoscenze, ma io seguo il maestro Cruyff  , ci vuole gente che ha giocato.


Nella quasi totalità dei club, gli amministratori sono figure tecniche, di emanazione della proprietà, cui competono gli stretti compiti loro affidati, nello specifico la gestione della contabilità del club, nulla di più. Gancikoff tra qualche settimana assumerà tale compito. Le funzioni tecnico-sportive sono demandate ad altri soggetti, i direttori tecnici o direttori sportivi, anch'essi emanazione della proprietà, ma che del loro operato rispondono all'amministratore. Dopo la costituzione dei corpi sociali e la formazione degli organi sociali, il Milan ne avrà uno, scelto, è prevedibile, per specifica competenza tecnico-sportiva. Si ritornerà al modello duale, adottato in tutti i club di calcio, e proprio del Milan almeno fino al 2012. Della eccezione rappresentata dalla situazione attuale nessuno, crediamo, sentirà la mancanza.


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bene per la presenza di gancikoff.
> 
> di quello che ha detto il pelatone invece frega niente, se le goda queste uscite perché probabilmente saranno le ultime.



Proprio così. Con la stipulazione del contratto definitivo di compravendita, la formazione dei corpi sociali, e la costituzione degli organi di amministrazione con le relative deleghe, Galliani non sarà più AD del Milan. Residuerà la sua collaborazione/consulenza col club in forza di un contratto in scadenza, pare, al dicembre 2017. Dopo di che, saluti, e grazie.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

La cessione non è ufficiale per niente nonostante l'ottimismo , annunci zero . 
Intervista piena di aria fritta e imbarazzante , al solito firmata da Di Stefano
E questa sembra tutta fuorchè una intervista di congedo
Al 5 Luglio Fatti zero Parole 1 Milion


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, intervistato da Peppe Di Stefano al termine della cena con Gancikoff e Montella:"Se io e Nicholas abbiamo parlato di mercato? No, abbiamo parlato di vari tipi spaghetti (ride, NDR) Il mercato? Vediamo vediamo..La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata per cui è certamente una presenza importante".
> 
> 
> VIDEO QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ncikoff-e-montella-vt38241-2.html#post1004859



Ma Galliani non decideva tutto da solo?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Luglio 2016)

Gancikoff è il nuovo Nelio Lucas, questa settimana dovrebbero arrivare i primi selfie di coppia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Gancikoff è il nuovo Nelio Lucas, questa settimana dovrebbero arrivare i primi selfie di coppia.



infatti, molti hanno dimenticato il teatrino dell'anno passato con nelio lucas e gli assistiti della doyen


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Cominciamo bene..già coinvolto nel giro delle cene del gastronauta..al posto di studiare la guida al mercato questi studiano la guida del gambero rosso ve lo dico io....

Male, male...molto male...è evidente che Fester ha già in pugno pure sto gancikoff..


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Molto molto molto più pessimista da ora....


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2016)

Imbarazzante, se non ci fosse stato Gancikoff , tutti a dire trattativa "farlocca" , invece adesso che si è scoperto che c'era pure il FUTURO AD, scritto in maiuscolo perché ad oggi è solo un rappresentante di una cordata, tutti a scrivere trattato come un burattino, non conta nulla, Galliani è ancora onnipotente.
Rilassatevi!!


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante, se non ci fosse stato Gancikoff , tutti a dire trattativa "farlocca" , invece adesso che si è scoperto che c'era pure il FUTURO AD, scritto in maiuscolo perché ad oggi è solo un rappresentante di una cordata, tutti a scrivere trattato come un burattino, non conta nulla, Galliani è ancora onnipotente.
> Rilassatevi!!



 ahahahah in effetti ormai siamo arrivati al punto che pure le buone notizie vengono fatte passare per negative 
Se dicessi che domani mi sposo mi arriverebbero consigli tipo: "Non lo fare lei ti tradirà!" oppure "Occhio che l'amore finisce prima o poi"


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Beh ragazzi se neanche il pelato che dice " si la cessione è molto avanti " è la presenza per la prima volta nella storia di Giancicoso ad una tappa del Gaatronauta non so più che dirvi .

Ci siamo gente  questi hanno firmato da giorni stanno solo aspettando che il MALEDETTO esca per far lo show vedrete .

Ma Beppe Fetish ? Come scodinzola .


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2016)

Le riunioni tecniche si fanno di nascosto. Non al ristorante dove si sa che si viene paparazzati.
Evento mediatico in pieno stile galliani. Sarebbe ora di tornare a fare i seri.
Di positivo noto tre aspetti :
1- la presenza di Gancikoff;
2- le dichiarazioni del gallo;
3- Il geometra non aveva la cravatta gialla.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2016)

Questa settimana sarà fondamentale. Mi aspetto grandi novità.
Altrimenti.......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sarà fondamentale. Mi aspetto grandi novità.
> Altrimenti.......



Questa settimana non accadrà nulla, i giorni caldi saranno da domenica 10 a venerdì 15 luglio.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Gancikoff è trattato da tutti come un pupazzo.
> 
> Mah, vedremo.



"Nicolas, abbiamo parlato di mercato ?" Mah. Altro che pupazzo, questo è proprio uno schiavo di Galliani, che farà il mercato con i suoi porci comodi ancora per anni. Sogniamo pure Pjaca, Paredes, Zielinski...la verità è che nemmeno uno di questi arriverà. Però Vazquez a 18 mln si.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa settimana non accadrà nulla, i giorni caldi saranno da domenica 10 a venerdì 15 luglio.



Non comincia il ritiro questa settimana? e la presentazione della squadra sapete quando è?


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante, se non ci fosse stato Gancikoff , tutti a dire trattativa "farlocca" , invece adesso che si è scoperto che c'era pure il FUTURO AD, scritto in maiuscolo perché ad oggi è solo un rappresentante di una cordata, tutti a scrivere trattato come un burattino, non conta nulla, Galliani è ancora onnipotente.
> Rilassatevi!!



bravissimo! la presenza di Gancikoff è un ottimo segnale, probabilmente c'era anche lui a casa milan...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non comincia il ritiro questa settimana? e la presentazione della squadra sapete quando è?



Si, il ritiro è giovedì 7. Mi riferivo alla cessione societaria.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nella quasi totalità dei club, gli amministratori sono figure tecniche, di emanazione della proprietà, cui competono gli stretti compiti loro affidati, nello specifico la gestione della contabilità del club, nulla di più. Gancikoff tra qualche settimana assumerà tale compito. Le funzioni tecnico-sportive sono demandate ad altri soggetti, i direttori tecnici o direttori sportivi, anch'essi emanazione della proprietà, ma che del loro operato rispondono all'amministratore.* Dopo la costituzione dei corpi sociali e la formazione degli organi sociali, il Milan ne avrà uno, scelto, è prevedibile, per specifica competenza tecnico-sportiva*. Si ritornerà al modello duale, adottato in tutti i club di calcio, e proprio del Milan almeno fino al 2012. Della eccezione rappresentata dalla situazione attuale nessuno, crediamo, sentirà la mancanza.



Galliani.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa settimana non accadrà nulla, i giorni caldi saranno da domenica 10 a venerdì 15 luglio.



Però per coerenza bisogna dire che chi dice che gli unici pezzi a portata nostra sul mercato si stanno pian piano accasando tutti, se tardano ancora davvero gli unici sul mercato saranno vazquez e Pavoletti... non sono più troppo convinto della cosa sul mercato concordato, pare proprio la tirino x le lunghe finché non resteranno.solo.i soliti feticci di fester... sensazione eh, con un velo di preoccupazione è pessimismo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Però per coerenza bisogna dire che chi dice che gli unici pezzi a portata nostra sul mercato si stanno pian piano accasando tutti, se tardano ancora davvero gli unici sul mercato saranno vazquez e Pavoletti... non sono più troppo convinto della cosa sul mercato concordato, pare proprio la tirino x le lunghe finché non resteranno.solo.i soliti feticci di fester... sensazione eh, con un velo di preoccupazione è pessimismo



Non è così...  Fininvest dopo lo scorso anno non anticipa più nulla fino al momento delle firme, quando si inizierà a spendere un budget concordato. E direi che è comprensibilissimo. 

Se qualche obiettivo sfuggirà, dispiacerà ma ce ne faremo una ragione. Ci stiamo giocando il futuro, non finisce tutto quest'estate.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è così...  Fininvest dopo lo scorso anno non anticipa più nulla fino al momento delle firme, quando si inizierà a spendere un budget concordato. E direi che è comprensibilissimo.
> 
> Se qualche obiettivo sfuggirà, dispiacerà ma ce ne faremo una ragione. Ci stiamo giocando il futuro, non finisce tutto quest'estate.



Su questo concordo in pieno, però ad esempio Pjaca e Zielinski ci farebbero comodo subito, ma anche e sopratutto in futuro, sarebbe davvero un peccato lasciarli andare alle solite avversarie... poi che dalla cessione passi tutto il nostro futuro concordo, è la cosa più importante... però... a quei prezzi quei 2 lasciarli andare é un eresia


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è così...  Fininvest dopo lo scorso anno non anticipa più nulla fino al momento delle firme, quando si inizierà a spendere un budget concordato. E direi che è comprensibilissimo.
> 
> Se qualche obiettivo sfuggirà, dispiacerà ma ce ne faremo una ragione. Ci stiamo giocando il futuro, non finisce tutto quest'estate.



giustissimo, la vendita è la cosa più importante, il mercato mi basterebbe prendere qualche buon giocatore


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani, intervistato da Peppe Di Stefano al termine della cena con Gancikoff e Montella:"Se io e Nicholas abbiamo parlato di mercato? No, abbiamo parlato di vari tipi spaghetti (ride, NDR) Il mercato? Vediamo vediamo..La presenza di Gancikoff è un indicazione sul futuro?"
> Assolutamente sì, c'è una trattativa ben avviata per cui è certamente una presenza importante".
> 
> 
> VIDEO QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ncikoff-e-montella-vt38241-2.html#post1004859



Ragazzi è evidente che il conto di Giannino deve essere CONCORDATO.

Comunque a parte gli scherzi è un bell'indizio la presenza da Gancik..


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

alcuni riescono ad essere pessimisti e a dare del burattino a Gancikoff (delfino del miglior advisor sportivo del mondo che lo ha scelto appositamente, quindi sicuramente l'ultimo dei pirla...) anche davanti ad una notizia come questa, e solo per una battuta del gallo.
Ma come fate?


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che Gancikoff sarà il burattino di Galliani, figurarsi se questo qui capisce di calcio, che dramma.



E' ovvio... non vorrei ribadire, ma ribadisco: è ovvio, così come dicevi che era ovvio che la trattativa non esisteva


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi se neanche il pelato che dice " si la cessione è molto avanti " è la presenza per la prima volta nella storia di Giancicoso ad una tappa del Gaatronauta non so più che dirvi .
> 
> Ci siamo gente  questi hanno firmato da giorni stanno solo aspettando che il MALEDETTO esca per far lo show vedrete .
> 
> Ma Beppe Fetish ? Come scodinzola .



Forse non è chiaro il dramma di questa situazione, ma a voi Fester è sembrato uno in procinto di essere defenestrato?
A me è sembrato invece uno che è appena stato rassicurato sul fatto che lui è intoccabile e che potrà continuare ad operare (diciamo a fare le sue porcate)..

Quindi avremo si un cambio di proprietà ma ad oggi si assiste a: cinesi sconosciuti, Gancikoff che dice si ad ogni operazione di fester (rinnovi vari, giocatori mediocri), budget per il mercato che si vocifera essere modesto, ma soprattutto *fester ancora operativo e intoccabile*

Io prego ogni giorno per la cessione ma vorrei un ritorno alla normalità, se invece dei teatrini di fester avremo i teatrini di fester col compare gancikoff stiamo freschi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> alcuni riescono ad essere pessimisti e a dare del burattino a Gancikoff (delfino del miglior advisor sportivo del mondo che lo ha scelto appositamente, quindi sicuramente l'ultimo dei pirla...) anche davanti ad una notizia come questa, e solo per una battuta del gallo.
> Ma come fate?



Se defenestrare galliani non è la prima operazione della nuova proprietà significa due cose: o sono sprovveduti/igenui o vogliono continuare col gastronauta


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le riunioni tecniche si fanno di nascosto. Non al ristorante dove si sa che si viene paparazzati.
> Evento mediatico in pieno stile galliani. Sarebbe ora di tornare a fare i seri.
> Di positivo noto tre aspetti :
> 1- la presenza di Gancikoff;
> ...



O cavoli: quando le trattative sono nascoste, tutti a piangere che non si sa nulla
Invece le riunioni tecniche: tutti nei bunker a bisbigliare...  che poi vorrei sapere COSA è stato reso pubblico di questa riunione tecnica, a parte l'uscita da "mbriaghi".


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro il dramma di questa situazione, ma a voi Fester è sembrato uno in procinto di essere defenestrato?
> A me è sembrato invece uno che è appena stato rassicurato sul fatto che lui è intoccabile e che potrà continuare ad operare (diciamo a fare le sue porcate)..
> 
> Quindi avremo si un cambio di proprietà ma ad oggi si assiste a: cinesi sconosciuti, Gancikoff che dice si ad ogni operazione di fester (rinnovi vari, giocatori mediocri), budget per il mercato che si vocifera essere modesto, ma soprattutto *fester ancora operativo e intoccabile*
> ...



IO non ho la più pallida idea di cosa vogliono fare i cinesi quando diventeranno loro i proprietari, ma ad oggi sino al giorno del closing che sarà forse settembre/ottobre, Galliani è l'Amministratore Delegato dell'AC Milan, ovvero la figura più importante dopo Berlusconi.
Gancikoff per adesso non conta nulla per il Milan, ma la sua presenza è un segnale forte sulla trattativa, cioè i Cinesi esistono e non lasciano mano libera a Galliani.
Più di così non so cosa vi aspettiate.........


----------



## smallball (5 Luglio 2016)

gli ultimi colpi del gastronauta...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Luglio 2016)

Raga ma imparate a leggere le situazioni,
ieri all'uscita dal ristorante tutti i giornalisti sono andati su Galliani, trascurando il vero fatto clamoroso, che fosse presente Gancikoff,
pertanto o pensate che sono tutti incapaci di fare il loro mestiere o semplicemente Gancikoff gli ha ordinato di non disturbarlo, segno evidente di potere, e anche il fatto che Galliani si rivolge a lui non sapendo cosa rispondere e poi tira fuori la battuta degli spaghetti mi pare molto indicativo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> IO non ho la più pallida idea di cosa vogliono fare i cinesi quando diventeranno loro i proprietari, ma ad oggi sino al giorno del closing che sarà forse settembre/ottobre, Galliani è l'Amministratore Delegato dell'AC Milan, ovvero la figura più importante dopo Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff per adesso non conta nulla per il Milan, ma la sua presenza è un segnale forte sulla trattativa, cioè i Cinesi esistono e non lasciano mano libera a Galliani.
> Più di così non so cosa vi aspettiate.........



Io ormai non mi aspetto più niente..osservo il fiume e spero di veder passare presto qualche cadavere sperando non sia quello dell'AC Milan


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Luglio 2016)

l'assordante silenzio di Galliani. 

Ecco il dato positivo. Dopo 30 anni di fanfare, non parla.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> O cavoli: quando le trattative sono nascoste, tutti a piangere che non si sa nulla
> Invece le riunioni tecniche: tutti nei bunker a bisbigliare...  che poi vorrei sapere COSA è stato reso pubblico di questa riunione tecnica, a parte l'uscita da "mbriaghi".



Io non sono tutti. Io sono io.
Infatti io preferisco il silenzio alle dichiarazioni farneticanti del duo, da sempre . Quindi sono coerente. 
Si è reso pubblico che quei tre erano assieme. Ti risulta che ausilio o marmotta si fanno beccare nei ristoranti a trattare?
Solo noi siamo la società-trattoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa settimana non accadrà nulla, i giorni caldi saranno da domenica 10 a venerdì 15 luglio.



Mi pare invece che qualcosa sia già successo nel frattempo o sbaglio???
Le dichiarazioni di berlusconi sono un tappeto persiano verso il paradiso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Qui il video intero dell'intervista:



Tasso alcolico importante.


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2016)

è stato decisamente meno spocchioso del solito, ha tenuto un atteggiamento serio davanti a gangikof, forse è la volta buona che lo mettono in riga


----------



## fra29 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ma quel demente palestrato di Maiorino che ci fa Ancora là?


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sono tutti. Io sono io.
> Infatti io preferisco il silenzio alle dichiarazioni farneticanti del duo, da sempre . Quindi sono coerente.
> Si è reso pubblico che quei tre erano assieme. Ti risulta che ausilio o marmotta si fanno beccare nei ristoranti a trattare?
> Solo noi siamo la società-trattoria.



Visto che tu non sei tutti, ma sei solo tu, TU non sei la società- trattoria, ma solo TU.

E la finisco qui. Adieu. Oggi festeggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Visto che tu non sei tutti, ma sei solo tu, TU non sei la società- trattoria, ma solo TU.
> 
> E la finisco qui. Adieu. Oggi festeggio.



volevo solo dire che ho sempre preferito il silenzio alle chiacchiere da teatro di galliani. Può sembrare paradossale ma preferisco il suo silenzio di gran lunga ad ogni sua esternazione. Siccome hai scritto al plurale ci tenevo a specificare che è un mio punto di vista. Non mi faccio certo portavoce di tutti. Se ti ho mancato di rispetto o offeso non era mia intenzione e ti chiedo scusa. Sono solo un pò stufo di veder galliani peregrinare da un ristorante a un altro. Ho un altro idea di società . Non volevo far polemiche. Ancor meno oggi che dovrebbe esser un giorno di giubilo per noi tutti. La mia è solo allergia al gallo.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2016)

Nel servizio di Studio Sport si vede Gancikoff in bicicletta 
O siamo al verde o siamo una società più verde (inteso come meno inquinamento)


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> volevo solo dire che ho sempre preferito il silenzio alle chiacchiere da teatro di galliani. Può sembrare paradossale ma preferisco il suo silenzio di gran lunga ad ogni sua esternazione. Siccome hai scritto al plurale ci tenevo a specificare che è un mio punto di vista. Non mi faccio certo portavoce di tutti. Se ti ho mancato di rispetto o offeso non era mia intenzione e ti chiedo scusa. Sono solo un pò stufo di veder galliani peregrinare da un ristorante a un altro. Ho un altro idea di società . Non volevo far polemiche. Ancor meno oggi che dovrebbe esser un giorno di giubilo per noi tutti. La mia è solo allergia al gallo.



Non sai quanto ho imparato a detestare Galliani e le sue falsità...
Quindi niente scuse, ti capisco al 100%.
E forza Milan sempre!!!


----------



## clanton (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che Gancikoff sarà il burattino di Galliani, figurarsi se questo qui capisce di calcio, che dramma.



Però ti ricordo che fin che ha avuto soldi disponibili Galliani ci ha portato Ibra e ci stava portando Tevez !!!


----------



## kollaps (5 Luglio 2016)

Avete sentito alla fine il "Nico, ci vediamo domani?"
Stanno effettivamente programmando il mercato INSIEME


----------



## massvi (6 Luglio 2016)

Gancikoff affianca Galliani, e' già ingrassato di 10 kili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Però ti ricordo che fin che ha avuto soldi disponibili Galliani ci ha portato Ibra e ci stava portando Tevez !!!



l'anno scorso non ne ha avuti disponibili, vero? oppure quando ha avuto in mano i 12 milioni di boateng e si è fiondato su matri?


----------



## arcanum (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso non ne ha avuti disponibili, vero? oppure quando ha avuto in mano i 12 milioni di boateng e si è fiondato su matri?



Ha portato il giocatore che ha chiesto con insistenza il nostro allenatore, ossia Allegri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ha portato il giocatore che ha chiesto con insistenza il nostro allenatore, ossia Allegri.



un vero dirigente che conosce i giocatori si sarebbe imposto, non si possono spendere 12 milioni per un attaccante di quel livello


----------

